# Please Help Me Diagnose 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T 6MT (VAGCOM logs inline)



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

*[SOLVED]Please Help Me Diagnose 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T 6MT (VAGCOM logs inline)*

*THIS ISSUE HAS BEEN SOLVED.*

It's been a while Vortex but that's a good thing because I haven't had trouble with my cars in ages. Alas, my luck has run out and I would be sincerely grateful if any of you might have the time and compulsion to help me troubleshoot a possible ECBM issue that I've been having since I took my car to a local dealer. I'll save my judgement and name of the dealership for PMs, but I'm in Dallas, TX. 

Originally I went to the dealership to troubleshoot (not fix) a CV Joint knock and determine the reason for a Brake wear indicator light (definitely busted because my EBC Greenstuffs were less than 2 months old, I don't drive my daily driver *that* hard). Nothing was fixed that day, I just wanted to get prices, but when I got the car back, this all started. So I figured that maybe the CEL (U0121 "Failure to communicate with ECBM) was related to the brake pad wear indicator being on. Dealership replaced the axle and replaced some brake harness that I don't know the part number for right now. A few hours after getting my car back, the Christmas tree is back in my dash. Later the dealership thinks that it might be related to a fuse issue, so the fuse box has also been replaced. This made the lights go away for a whole 3 days. . . and now we're here after 6 trips to the same Dallas dealership and over $1700 spent. I don't think I'm being unreasonable to ask the dealer to kindly screw off at this point since I'm paying this out of pocket.

Here are my observations from the driver's seat:
Driving along at a freeway speed, maybe under normal braking and maybe when traction control come on. . . all of a sudden I lose the speedometer and I get the following lights on my dash (excuse me for not knowing the proper names please):
Power Steering? is on steady (The steering wheel)
"EPC" is on steady
"ABS" is on steady
Traction Control? is on steady(The skidding car)
"BRAKE" is flashing

If I turn the car on a few times (not necessarily start it up), it will change to a single Check Engine Light with no other lights and the code coming back is U0121 (Failure to communicate with ECBM). But if it's in this status, that's good because it means that my speedometer is working again and if I complete a drive cycle the CEL seems to turn off.

A bit of information about the car:
2009 Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T with 6MT
APR Stage 2 (with cat file)
42 Draft Designs Downpipe with cat
BSH TruSeal "Race" Intake

*I don't expect miracles and I genuinely appreciate anyone that spends some time helping me diagnose.* If you're in Dallas and you can figure this out, expect beers, thanks and whatever other pleasantries I can give you. Enough with buttering, here are my logs:

==============================
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Wednesday,12,February,2014,19:43:22:48663

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72

VIN: 3VWRJ71K89M022008 Mileage: 131930km/81977miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69D3B49E40C7F55623D-803C

1 Fault Found:
049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 000 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 131764 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:12:13

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1596 /min
Load: 13.7 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 26.0∞C
Temperature: 21.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D492400FC880B06E4922100413000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74EDD5EAD70538BE80B-8021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HS HW: 1K0 820 047 HS
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7CFDFDCA3F5570FEC8B-8029

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 D HW: 3C8 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000001017427
Coding: 14058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 326113F2AD91768E527-8067

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 290708 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
 011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 131930 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0369862
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336F16F6528B7F86591-8066

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 166
Mileage: 131727 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:10:08


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M064LPC 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CDDCD8A4F35E07E58B-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME29326866D

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME3B432B07D

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME1718406F9

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME170E5959I

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME16703301O

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME16702D5B6

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BR HW: 1K0 953 549 BR
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 830F0636C2AB8F06091-80D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 R HW: 1K0 920 954 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B7F3ED67ADBB7C6811-806E

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 131764 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:12:12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 090608F1002314
Coding: E9807F070003021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 356B28EE5CFF61B6775-8060

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 131764 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:12:12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 R HW: 1K0 920 954 R
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Shop #: WSC 25156 444 45725
VCID: 3B7F3ED67ADBB7C6811-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000082288629
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE7DA867E231B667D9-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2A510B9285413E4EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 230
Mileage: 131930 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:09:12

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.75 V
DU
Temperature: 19.0∞C
RPM: 3840 /min
Speed: 55.0 km/h
Speed: 55.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 25156 444 100860
VCID: 840D052AC7A5883E30B-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 190
Mileage: 131529 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:48:48


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000501188718
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E5D9FA631D049E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7H2217820
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2953F49E80473556E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003284943
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E9EFE201792AAEBEF-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840D052AC7A5883E30B-80D1

1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 220
Mileage: 131930 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:09:13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003307151
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F7E2E6067353A6A59-8022

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
==============================

I do not have my own VAGCOM but live a few miles from someone that does have one and is willing to let me troubleshoot at his place. Your suggestions on things to check in VAGCOM are also appreciated. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting the auto-scan.....

Authenticated....

I have seen this before and on many cars now....

Check the following.

First we have terminal 30 B+ below needed supply of 12.5 V and above.

I suspect an improper ground to chassis/alternator or faulty alternator regulator possible over charge that has cooked battery and maybe even combination floater from sulfating in battery.

Enhance grounds.......

Please immediately change battery and check the grounds and log output of alternator with your trusty VCDS to verify.

Check or change ignition switch might be damaged....very common...messes with BCM something fierce.

Verify TBV in VCDS status 0x01-08-060 ADP-ok

Verify brake light switch function.

In this tune is the cat deleted?


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

The APR Stage 2 flash that my car currently has is definitely *WITH* catalytic converter. I had some issues with getting the CEL to stop throwing Readiness Faults even with spacers, so I went to my local dealer and requested it specifically after a long talk. 

Thank you very much! I shall move forward on your suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Could you do me a favor and clear the DTC memory via Broadcast in all controllers or even manually in the engine controller, abs and BCM please and repost a full auto-scan right after erasing all the errors?

I would like to observe something please.
With a log value of this block in engine electronics 0x01-08-125.....and block 046, 036 and 034.....please.
This block for 1 minute with key on 0x01-08-004 and report back.

Don't start engine when observing these static values as I want to see them with no RPM yet.

Thank you


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually I may have to take sometime to get back to you with the rest of the VAGCOM logs. I've been working with a shop in troubleshooting this, so I told them what you said and gave them the link to your post. After inspecting it a bit more over the last 2 days, they did find a problem with the ignition wire that goes to the EBCM. 

So I don't have the wiring diagram in front of me right now, but it was explained to me like this... There are 3 wires involved with power to the EBCM. One to the alternator, one to the fuse box and one to the ignition. Alternator and grounds tested fine, fuse box and battery tested fine, but the ignition was not properly getting signal to the EBCM. This may have been what caused the fuse box to need replacement. The fuse for the EBCM had almost melted out, maybe from extra draw?

So as a temporary fix, they run an overlay from the ignition inside on the drivers side, across the dash to passenger side and under the hood directly to the EBCM. They've stated that everything shows proper voltage now. In a few days after getting my own logs, if it looks good we'll go through the harness and fix it up properly. 

I may not have access to the VAGCOM again for a few days and I'm scheduled for some hardware upgrades on Monday, so I'll try to log the items you wanted sometime next week. It looks like you were spot on, sir! I can't thank you enough for getting troubleshooting pointed in the right direction. I'll get back to you with more info as soon as possible.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

This convinced me to make my own purchase from Ross-Tech. Going to have my own official cable in a few days and I'll get those logs pulled. In the meantime, I remembered that I do have a cheap battery installed right now, so I'm going to replace it just because.

Notes to self:
Also, there's this guy with the same problem which Jack gave the same advice. . . he appears to have disappeared, but I PM'd him anyway:
http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...communicationg-with-ABS-(VAG-COM-code-inside)
Different, but similar issue:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=333556&page=2
Page 21 of this makes the linking of the issues quite a bit more clear. . . Did I leave my cheap Chinese ELM327 connected for too long?
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/Misc/VWUSA.COM_VW_MK5_Jetta_ElectricalSystem_SSP_873403.pdf


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm gonna do my best here because I'm a total VCDS noob and I was guessing that the numbers that you requested correspond to the "Groups" and maybe the 4 parts beneath each group are called "blocks". 

Since one of your first questions was in relation to the catalytic converter and you asked me to log some blocks directly relating to the exhaust, I see that you're thinking that there's a problem with it. I hope not, I love my 42DD Turboback. 

Battery was replaced by the dealer today on 3/5/2014.

First things first:
Verify TBV in VCDS status 0x01-08-060 ADP-ok. *CONFIRMED "ADP-OK"*

Verify brake light switch function. *CONFIRMED BRAKE LIGHTS WORKING*

-----

*DTC Memory cleared in "Options" and car was NOT STARTED*

Wednesday,05,March,2014,17:24:49:04720
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: 3VWRJ71K89M022008 License Plate: 
Mileage: 132330km-82226mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72

VIN: 3VWRJ71K89M022008 Mileage: 132330km/82226miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 1010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AE HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 69D9B770406B92562C9-803C

1 Fault Found:
049441 - No Communication with ABS Brake Control Module 
U0121 - 000 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 132339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:41:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 748 /min
Load: 21.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0∞C
Temperature: 25.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B600D492400FC880B06E4922100413000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74E7D604D7A95FBE8FF-8021

1 Fault Found:
16352 - Control Module - Electrical Error 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 132277 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 64
Count: 33024
Count: 4608
Count: 96
Count: 47903
Count: 3112
Count: 256
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 HS HW: 1K0 820 047 HS
Component: Climatic PQ35 142 1111 
Revision: 00142031 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7CF7FE243FF917FEC7F-8029

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 D HW: 3C8 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000001017427
Coding: 14058E234004150007140000001400000008730B5C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 326B101CAD3D118E5D3-8067

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 290708 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 237
Mileage: 132211 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 M HW: 8E0 035 593 M
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0150 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0369862
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3365151852271886565-8066

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 184
Mileage: 131996 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:35:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6M064LPC 
Coding: 0013889
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6CD7CE644F99877E57F-8039

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME29326866D

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME3B432B07D

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6351HSME1718406F9

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6361HSME170E5959I

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME16703301O

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME16702D5B6

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BR HW: 1K0 953 549 BR
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 830505D8C207E806065-80D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 R HW: 1K0 920 954 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Coding: 0023203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3B753D387A77D0C68E5-806E

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 55
Reset counter: 250
 Mileage: 132094 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:15:29

00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 235
Mileage: 132150 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:17:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 090608F1002314
Coding: E9807F070003021002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 35612B005C5306B6781-8060

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 132203 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:32:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 954 R HW: 1K0 920 954 R
Component: IMMO 3HL 1222 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H624E1P2
Shop #: WSC 25156 444 45725
VCID: 3B753D387A77D0C68E5-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000082288629
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FEDD9687E8F7C6672D-803A

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2A5B087C85ED594EE53-807F

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 27
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 132339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:08:40

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.25 V
DD
Temperature: 22.0∞C
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
 Speed: 0.0 km/h
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 13900F880186281B0904058FB0880F0488DCA0
Shop #: WSC 25156 444 100860
VCID: 840706C4C709EF3E3FF-80D1

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1519 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000501188718
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70EFDA1463B1639E6B7-8025

1 Fault Found:
00933 - Electric Window Motor; Passenger Side (V148) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio DE2 016 0020 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7H2217820
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2959F77080EB5256EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003284943
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E3EC0C01D54DAEB1B-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 840706C4C709EF3E3FF-80D1

1 Fault Found:
00625 - Vehicle Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 132339 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:08:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000003307151
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77FDE10806DF34A6AAD-8022

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

-----

I'm not 100% sure of how the "log" feature works, so I hit the button a few times, waited a few minutes and hit it again. Unsure of the right procedure, so I hope that this is the kind of info that you're looking for:

Wednesday,05,March,2014,17:26:47:04720
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: 3VWRJ71K89M022008 License Plate: CB5 F059
Mileage: 132330km-82226mi Repair Order: 


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:25:57 Group 125: CAN-Databus Communication (Powertrain)
Transmission Electronics (J217)
ABS 1 Brake Electronics (J104)
Instruments 1 Instrument Cluster (J285)
HVAC 1 Heating/Air Condition (J255)

17:25:57 Group 046: Lambda Control (Catalytic Conversion Test Bank 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
48.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
0.00 Catalytic Conversion Bank 1
Test OFF Cat. Conversion Test Bank 1

17:25:57 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:28:06 Group 125: CAN-Databus Communication (Powertrain)
Transmission Electronics (J217)
ABS 0 Brake Electronics (J104)
Instruments 1 Instrument Cluster (J285)
HVAC 1 Heating/Air Condition (J255)

17:28:06 Group 046: Lambda Control (Catalytic Conversion Test Bank 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
48.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
0.00 Catalytic Conversion Bank 1
Test OFF Cat. Conversion Test Bank 1

17:28:06 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:28:59 Group 125: CAN-Databus Communication (Powertrain)
Transmission Electronics (J217)
ABS 0 Brake Electronics (J104)
Instruments 1 Instrument Cluster (J285)
HVAC 1 Heating/Air Condition (J255)

17:28:59 Group 046: Lambda Control (Catalytic Conversion Test Bank 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
48.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
0.00 Catalytic Conversion Bank 1
Test OFF Cat. Conversion Test Bank 1

17:28:59 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:30:37 Group 034: Lambda Control (Aging Check: Bank 1 Sensor 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
72.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
1.08 Dynamic Factor Bank 1 Sensor 1
Test OFF Result Lambda Aging

17:30:37 Group 004: General
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
12.126 V Battery Voltage (Terminal 30)
68.0∞C Coolant Temperature (G62)
31.0∞C Intake Air Temperature (G42)

17:30:37 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:31:27 Group 034: Lambda Control (Aging Check: Bank 1 Sensor 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
60.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
1.08 Dynamic Factor Bank 1 Sensor 1
Test OFF Result Lambda Aging

17:31:27 Group 004: General
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
12.126 V Battery Voltage (Terminal 30)
68.0∞C Coolant Temperature (G62)
31.0∞C Intake Air Temperature (G42)

17:31:27 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (1K0 907 115 AE)

17:31:29 Group 034: Lambda Control (Aging Check: Bank 1 Sensor 1)
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
54.0∞C Catalytic Converter Bank 1 Temp.
1.08 Dynamic Factor Bank 1 Sensor 1
Test OFF Result Lambda Aging

17:31:29 Group 004: General
0 /min Engine Speed (G28)
12.126 V Battery Voltage (Terminal 30)
68.0∞C Coolant Temperature (G62)
31.0∞C Intake Air Temperature (G42)

17:31:29 Group 036: Lambda Control (Sensor Readiness - After Catalyst)
0.45 V Sensor Voltage Bank 1 Sensor 2
Test OFF Result Lambda Availability


-----

At this point I should mention that the car looks like its definitely over-voltage. With the car off voltage on Terminal 30 appears to hold steady at 12.1V, but as soon as you turn it on voltage goes up to 14.1V and hits a lower threshold of 13.8V. The dealership assured me that they checked the grounds. I want to do it myself but I haven't found a good diagram for all of them and I can't tell where the battery ground cable goes. 

Jack, does this help? Thanks again very much sir. Now that I have my own VCDS and my car back I'll report back in 24 hour intervals.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

If the battery has not been changed I would change it after monitoring static voltage for 15 minutes.
My rule is if it drops below 12.5 the battery is junk when logging with key on and nothing on but ignition.

14.1V during operation and then slightly below is normal depending on consumers load requests.


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

The battery was swapped out today. The problem appears to be constant now and the dealer suggests changing out the EBCM. ($800 part 1K0 907 375 AD superseded by 1K0 907 375 AN + $300 in hours)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You could try a default recode of the BCM with VCDS and reboot to see if it helps.

The BCM is not that hard to change and the plugs are all labeled and straight forward.

I might be able to help you with a plug and play transfer if its needed.

Try above first.


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

So in your opinion is this situation possible?

I took my car in originally because of a busted brake wear indicator and CV Joint/Axle. Is there any chance that when they replaced the ABS Harness for my driver's side that they needed to recode to make it work? Is it possible that they recoded it for 1K0 907 375 AN since that supersedes my original part number of 1K0 907 375 AD?

I've been wondering about this all day. . . maybe I could trawl the internet for another 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg auto scan and see if they have the same part# as me so that I could get their coding?

*Edit:*
Heh, nevermind, I suppose it doesn't work that way. . .
Also there's this italian user with my same coding, part number and brake revision: http://forumitalia.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=55753

/end wild speculation

Here's something a bit more real. Apparently this is an issue for many 2009 owners. I think I'll just have it replaced.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151505&page=8


----------



## croatvw (Jun 6, 2010)

*Replace the module*

Replace the module! VERY COMMON ISSUE!!

VW Master Tech


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup, after more research it does appear to be a common issue with early Mk6 cars and especially 2009 Golf/GTIs/Jettas. EBCM was replaced yesterday. Hopefully this will be over. I'll scan for the coding tonight and if it changed I'll post it in case it might help someone. Then this thread will be done.


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just stumbled upon this thread and it looks like people are having very similar problem as I am with an 2009 Mk5. I'll paste the content from my previous thread with VAG-COM scan inside. I'm thinking it is also my ABS module but want to hear what you guys have to say about it. Thank you all very much and any input is highly appreciated! 

(PS- Airbag issue has been fixed already)



> I have an 09 6mt GTI with 85k miles on it. The car is pretty much stock other than engine/transmission/subframe mounts and shifter bushings. Recently I've been getting a lot of warning lights on my dash. I would start my car in the morning, then as soon as I would pull out of my driveway to make a stop my steering wheel would jerk and the ABS would kick in for my front passenger side wheel. As I processed to drive, the speedometer would start fluctuating all over the place. Finally at around 35mph, the ABS, traction control, and "BRAKE" lights would go on but my speedometer would stabilize at the correct speed. After some more driving at speeds under 50mph the EPC, check engine, and steering (yellow) lights would go on. The car would go into limp mode and steering would feel very slow, giving me only partial assist. Sometimes the steering light would go between yellow and red when my music is playing loud, almost as if it is following the beat of the song. I am guessing that it's a loose electrical connection somewhere but I'm not sure where. I will start by replacing the ABS speed sensor and it that doesn't help I will check my alternator and my sensor cables. My biggest fear is replacing the ABS module since those tend to cost a pretty penny. If anyone has any idea what else I should be considering I'd highly appreciate any input. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that all of those lights would go away after driving on a highway for sometime at constant speed. The lights would also reset after I turn off my car for an extended period of time but they would always come back on later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

In order to fix my issues completely, replacement of the ABS module (along with necessary brake fluid change was done). Here is the part that I bought (because it was way cheaper from Jim Ellis):

New Part = 1K0907375AN
Bad Part = 1K0907379AD


http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/prod...program---------esp-/5327331/1K0907375AN.html

This solved my issue 100%. Since looking into this issue further, I have found that this is a *VERY* common issue for 2009 cars, just what another poster said. I'm pretty sure that if you have a 2009 with the old part, it's going to die on you eventually. It seems to fail more often in cars that have software upgrades though, so I wouldn't be surprised if its related to the extra heat from the turbo that it sits right next to.


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Noir_and_Gonzalez said:


> In order to fix my issues completely, replacement of the ABS module (along with necessary brake fluid change was done). Here is the part that I bought (because it was way cheaper from Jim Ellis):
> 
> New Part = 1K0907375AN
> Bad Part = 1K0907379AD
> ...


Thanks for the info! Did you install the ABS module yourself?


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope, I can't help you there unfortunately. My dealer was nice enough to install it.


----------



## ceezy (May 3, 2011)

My 2008 has the same symptoms your car had. When all of this was happening did your car go into limp mode?


----------



## Witherell (Jul 28, 2015)

*SAME EXACT ISSUE HERE. Demand a recall.*



ceezy said:


> My 2008 has the same symptoms your car had. When all of this was happening did your car go into limp mode?


My very first reply! 
2009 MKV Jetta 2.5 (Nevada owned)

My car went into a type of limp mode after driving many miles. Drove in only 3rd gear and reverse (prnds all lit up). Reset the DTC and went back to the original symptoms in this original post. Dealing with the dash beeping was very annoying. After "limp" mode I took my DTC seriously. 

Here's my story.

Originally I changed my brake pads and rotors for a clean upgrade, all went well until I hit my abs/speed/break wear sensor harness and cracked the plastic piece the slides into the grove behind the rotor cover. Wires were exposed so I figured a little electrical tape would save me $80 replacing the harness. That lasted me about two months and I deeply regret it. 

All the lights on my dash began to go crazy! Flickering brake, abs, Epc, steering wheel lights. So I ran my scan tool and told me lost communication with abs sensor. Well I ordered the part and replaced it. Didn't feel comfortable splicing wires like it requires but I must say i did quite a nice job heat shrinking the fix and you can hardly tell there was work done. 
I cleared the DTCs and drove up town, everything seemed great. Then my car threw another fit. I drove home put my car on jack stands removed all the tires and manually checked the wheel sensors with a multi meter. Everything checked out. Even cleaned everything with electric parts cleaner and ensured the connections "clicked" in place. 

So the harness has been replaced
Sensors checked out
Battery checked out 

I did not check this ignition wire listed above but I truly believe this very sensitive ABS Control module may have "shorted out" due to the wires on my harness. I believe this is exactly what had happened when the original post to this thread took his car to the dealership. He stated the break wear wire connection was bad. May have crossed just as mine did. 

I have been a reader of VW VORTEX for years (on my 3rd VW car😒 it's a love/hate relationship) . If you a reading this, register a account and communicate back with me, it would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## Witherell (Jul 28, 2015)

*Same problem here. RECALL*

My very first reply! 
2009 MKV Jetta 2.5 (Nevada owned)

My car went into a type of limp mode after driving many miles. Drove in only 3rd gear and reverse (prnds all lit up). Reset the DTC and went back to the original symptoms in this original post. Dealing with the dash beeping was very annoying. After "limp" mode I took my DTC seriously. 

Here's my story.

Originally I changed my brake pads and rotors for a clean upgrade, all went well until I hit my abs/speed/break wear sensor harness and cracked the plastic piece the slides into the grove behind the rotor cover. Wires were exposed so I figured a little electrical tape would save me $80 replacing the harness. That lasted me about two months and I deeply regret it. 

All the lights on my dash began to go crazy! Flickering brake, abs, Epc, steering wheel lights. So I ran my scan tool and told me lost communication with abs sensor. Well I ordered the part and replaced it. Didn't feel comfortable splicing wires like it requires but I must say i did quite a nice job heat shrinking the fix and you can hardly tell there was work done. 
I cleared the DTCs and drove up town, everything seemed great. Then my car threw another fit. I drove home put my car on jack stands removed all the tires and manually checked the wheel sensors with a multi meter. Everything checked out. Even cleaned everything with electric parts cleaner and ensured the connections "clicked" in place. 

So the harness has been replaced
Sensors checked out
Battery checked out 

I did not check this ignition wire listed above but I truly believe this very sensitive ABS Control module may have "shorted out" due to the wires on my harness. I believe this is exactly what had happened when the original post to this thread took his car to the dealership. He stated the break wear wire connection was bad. May have crossed just as mine did. 

I have been a reader of VW VORTEX for years (on my 3rd VW car😒 it's a love/hate relationship) . If you a reading this, register a account and communicate back with me, it would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## Noir_and_Gonzalez (Dec 23, 2007)

Witherell said:


> I have been a reader of VW VORTEX for years (on my 3rd VW car😒 it's a love/hate relationship) . If you a reading this, register a account and communicate back with me, it would be greatly appreaciated.


Thanks for the secondary analysis. After thinking about this issue for more than a year, your similar situation seems related. It's very possible that a fried wire in turn fried the EBCM and it has nothing to do with software flashes or hot turbos. In fact, I've been using a cheap neighborhood shop to do my brakes for a while (since I'm lazy). It's possible and even probable that my cheapness bit me in their cheap work getting me cheap and poor results. 

Heh, I'm on my 7th VW myself and the weird electrical issues have been my biggest headaches over at least 4 of the cars. Now that I think about it, my name is Noir_and_Gonzalez and I don't even have those cars anymore. Noir was a 2000 Jetta GL 2.0 and Gonzalez was a 1997 Jetta GLX. I wonder if I can change my username to Schambley_and_Hilde. Schambley being the car that this post is about and Hilde being my new 1997 Jetta GLX. Good luck in keeping your cars rolling, Witherell!


----------

